# American Maltese Association Rescue Flyer



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I have had a couple of flyers made to help spread the word about AMAR and hopefully bring in some much needed donations and good adoptive families. One of our wonderful members will be posting them at her Vet's office. I have posted them in Retirement Centers and Senior Centers as well. If anyone else would be so kind as to help post them in their vet's offices or wherever you think would bring great exposure, please PM me and I will be happy to send you a Zip File. You can take it to Kinkos or any other print shop and get a nice quality flyer made. Thank you very much for your help.:thumbsup:

P.S. I'm sorry I cannot post the flyers here but given the quality of the pics, the files are too big for SM.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Gigi, thanks for all your hard work and putting this together for AMA Rescue. 
How's Mr. Loxley doing??


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Forgive me, Gigi....is this for the state of CA. only? Or, nationwide needed?


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


> Forgive me, Gigi....is this for the state of CA. only? Or, nationwide needed?



Hi Suzi,
I PM'ed you but thought I would reply this way as well in case other members have the same question. You can use this flier anywhere, there is nothing on it that indicates a state or region. Any help appreciated in helping to spread the word.

GG


----------

